
US senator talks for 13 hours to pressure Obama over drone strikes. - ramisms
http://stream.aljazeera.com/story/201303080039-0022596
======
ck2
Part of it was a distraction while they silently blocked several more Obama
nominees. This administration has the most unseated positions even I think,
thanks to congress. Even the ATF has not had a director for over half a
decade, it's leaderless on purpose thanks to congress.

But at least he put his mouth where his money is, ha.

Of course the news is talking about him instead of the drones which is insane
but I guess it's our culture now, sensationalism of everything, drama, drama,
drama.

------
hakaaaaak
Tech can be used for good or bad. Military tech is no exception. It is used
for good when people are being protected and assisted. Maybe drones could be
used to try to find citizens that are lost and hurt in a park and then shoot a
flare and respond with GPS coordinates to assist in the rescue mission. But,
hurting and killing people, regardless of who they are, is bad.

But, by the same token, things don't have to be technologically advanced and
inhuman like drones to be evil. Roadside bombs are the perfect example. What
the fuck good is a roadside bomb, really? Or terrorism in general for that
matter? Whether you are remotely flying a drone or having someone fly a plan
into a building, you are killing people in either case.

------
beloch
Rand Paul has some pretty questionable views on a lot of things and might just
be glory hounding, but it's still good to see someone go Jimmy Stewart on
Obama over drone strikes. These strikes have set an ugly international
precedent and the U.S. may well be dealing with the fallout for a very long
time. The public deserves to know why they've become the weapon of first
choice instead of the last resort after international law has failed.

------
gmays
It's not as if drones just fly around killing random, innocent people. The
amount of approval required for a drone strike (or any military action these
days) is significant, especially when civilians are involved.

~~~
cpursley
"It's not as if drones just fly around killing random, innocent people."

I'm sure our friends in Pakistan would disagree.

~~~
chii
"by random, innocent people", they meant white, american and rich people. No
one cares for those of other colors, living under poor condition.

------
vacri
It is bizarre how the most powerful nation on earth can be stalled because one
guy decides to yabber on for no purpose but wanting to stall it.

~~~
jgeorge
It is fantastic that the most powerful nation on earth can be stalled, at
least for a little while, because one guy feels strongly enough to stall it in
the hopes that it takes notice.

------
cpursley
I hope some hackers write viruses that keep these drones grounded whenever
they're in US airspace.

